# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Getting ready for my AZ Boards

## SithRico

Here is what they say I need to do for the test. 
As part of the practical examination: you will be required to neutralize three pair of eyeglasses on a lensometer; you must take a split pd for a progressive bifocal and measure for fitting height; you will use a pupilometer as well as a pd rule. In addition to taking keratometric readings, the contact lens portion will include measuring six contact
lenses to determine power and diameter. You will also be required to identify all characteristics and material of five different uncut lenses, transcribing two prescriptions, determine contact lens insertion position and measure lens thickness with calipers. 
Neutralize, split pd/fitting height, transcribing, measuring thickness I got down. I need help with keratometric readings, lens insertion position, the board said the power and diameter are not part of the test anymore. The materials aren't so bad. Just need help telling the difference from psr and hi-index. And, just a refresher on all the types of lenses.  
Does anyone know if there are any sites, articles or anything else that can help me?

----------

